# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Çfarë po mendoni në këto çaste?

## Blis

Meqenese tema e ngjashme me kete ''Cfare po mendoni ne keto momente''eshte mbyllur,vendosa te hap kete teme te re  :buzeqeshje:  Neqofte se jam gabim,atehere do i lutesha moderatorit/es te forumit t'a fshije temen.

Mendimi i castit; Sa me shume lexoj ketu ne forum,edhe qe shoh ne jeten e perditshme, bindem se meshkujt me teper vleresojne nje femer nga paraqitja sesa llogjika.Pergjijga eshte sepse meshkujt arrijne te shohin me mire sesa te mendojne :P

----------


## MI CORAZON

varet me c'meshkuj ke pas te besh,

----------


## D&G Feminine

E vertete kjo qe thote Cora.
Do jepja nje keshille, nje mashkull me nje nene inteligjente/intelektuale ka me shume mundesi qe ta kerkoje partneren inteligjente  :buzeqeshje: 

Mendimi im i castit: shopping is hard work, im so tired.

----------


## Plot

> E vertete kjo qe thote Cora.
> Do jepja nje keshille, nje mashkull me nje nene inteligjente/intelektuale ka me shume mundesi qe ta kerkoje partneren inteligjente 
> 
> Mendimi im i castit: shopping is hard work, im so tired.


dmth kerko nonen e vet kshu?se je tu e bo si bert deniro ke ai filmi mafia bluz ku ky kaqoli qeter bill kristali i thot qi frojdi e blla blla blla ene masanej ky berti se le me vazhdu mo anej ene i thot: cer je tu thon ti mer plak, qi un du me shku me plaken time kshu?

i menim i freskt fare,sa m"erdhi; dje se kom mor vesh fare si mka hike dita, per shalesh si i thone llafit  :perqeshje:

----------


## Nete

Mendime pozitive,nuk kam te ceke ndonje.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## aMLe

*Ky kondicioneri me ka semurur*

----------


## hot_prinz

Amle, 
te kam thene se nxehtesija luftohet vetem me nxehtesi, e jo me kondicioner.

----------


## teta

hmm,ja kam ngulit syte ketij kondicionerit (gati te mendohet se jam dashuru ne te) dhe po mendoi ka noj mundesi ta marr me vete deri ke shtepia,ca temperatura te larta jane nuk di ne do mbrrij gjalle deri atje, :me dylbi:

----------


## aMLe

*Ke shume te drejte Hot 
Po spo e perballoj dot gjithe kete vape*

----------


## anita340

Ende vape te ju aMLe?
Te une momentalisht eshte 18. Ndersa naten 7 :i terbuar: 
Ashtu sic jam une ters do te vije ky i ftohti bashke me mu atje.  :i terbuar: 


Po mendoja do me behet vajza alpiniste. Qysh tani po tregon aftesi per ngjitje.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alem_de

Si nuk po rregullohet koha.................fresket .

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Omg si ishte ai polici qe me ndaloi  :syte zemra: 
Si puna atij me ndalofshin perdit ishalla.

----------


## TikTak

> E vertete kjo qe thote Cora.
> Do jepja nje keshille, nje mashkull me nje nene inteligjente/intelektuale ka me shume mundesi qe ta kerkoje partneren inteligjente 
> 
> Mendimi im i castit: shopping is hard work, im so tired.


po flas si mashkull inteligjent me non intellektualle (kush po pyt per nonen kur vje fjala ke femnat hahahahahahahahahahaha)

mashkulli terhiqet ka femnat e bukra te majtme te reja ene intelligjente.

po nuk ishit te bukra ene te majtme ju roft inteligjenca 

pranoj dixhije mos u lodh ka shopin. sa ma shum shopen hahahahahahahaha

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

po mendoj sikur ti kishim vendin lozhrave afer pshm sa ben nje hap jasht shtepis, se sme teket te mbaj vajzen ne qaf edhe lozhrat ne doren tjeter duke zbritur shkallet dhe duke i ngjitur...ama tani cdo ere me provokon te vjell, dhe bebelinOt e femijve nuk durohet per mua keto dite:/

----------


## TikTak

sa keq me vje per kto grat me shum kalamoj. sinqerisht e them. care po i shijoni ksaj dyrnjoje.
nejse pun katnaresh. 

menimi sot i am so happy hahahahahahahahahaha. from one vacation to another. free as a bird

----------


## aMLe

Po mendoj se kam harru te ha.......shenja pleqerie keto  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Noellag

Menoj se duhet me honger noi pjeshk se kam plot ktu

----------


## hot_prinz

Ku me nxani sherri, per nje fjale goje.

Dje e takova nje shef e me pyeti a ke shume pune, une i thashe kam aq shume pune sa qe per ta spjeguar duhet te ulemi e te bisedojme deri neser. Ai me tha, ne rregull merre nje student per asistence. Nejse ne rregull une mendova se ishte vetem nje bisede e rastit dhe e harro, kur sot po me vje nje zonje nga sekretariati e po me pyet se cfare kualifikimesh duhet me i pase studenti. Une i thashe cfare, jo student po studente e dua se s'kam nerva gjithmone t'mesoj vetem studenta, ta kete dekolltene ne ate proporcion qe tme shtyeje edhe mua t'kam vullnet per pune, pastaj mundesisht nje termin ku gjitha konkurueset jane te pranishme per selektimin vizuel. 
E ajo me tha, a mos e do edhe nje pushim ne deti kshu pahiri, ne e bejme vetem kerkesen ne koncern e koncerni i drejto studentet tek ne.

Problem tani, se edhe ate punen qe e shtyeja per neser, qe nje kohe te gjate druaj se do te kryhet, e skam me as cka me shty.   :i ngrysur:

----------


## Noellag

> Ku me nxani sherri, per nje fjale goje.
> 
> Dje e takova nje shef e me pyeti a ke shume pune, une i thashe kam aq shume pune sa qe per ta spjeguar duhet te ulemi e te bisedojme deri neser. Ai me tha, ne rregull merre nje student per asistence. Nejse ne rregull une mendova se ishte vetem nje bisede e rastit dhe e harro, kur sot po me vje nje zonje nga sekretariati e po me pyet se cfare kualifikimesh duhet me i pase studenti. Une i thashe cfare, jo student po studente e dua se s'kam nerva gjithmone t'mesoj vetem studenta, ta kete dekolltene ne ate proporcion qe tme shtyeje edhe mua t'kam vullnet per pune, pastaj mundesisht nje termin ku gjitha konkurueset jane te pranishme per selektimin vizuel. 
> E ajo me tha, a mos e do edhe nje pushim ne deti kshu pahiri, ne e bejme vetem kerkesen ne koncern e koncerni i drejto studentet tek ne.
> 
> Problem tani, se edhe ate punen qe e shtyeja per neser, qe nje kohe te gjate druaj se do te kryhet, e skam me as cka me shty.


Meqe me kujtove sherrin do them un dje cme ndodhi .. 

Isha duke ec i vetem ngaqe dola me nje zocke dhe pasi mbarova pune me te , po kthejsha ne shpi .. Ruges dalin  30 veta me pistolete , antitank , kundratank, shperthim tank, kallashnikok , mitroloz  dhe erdhe ma thane ndalo  .. I thash kuj i thu ndalo mor kok tulle ?  Me tha do te bejm copa copa..  Mua do me besh copa..  Ok hapa xinxhirin , nxorra mikun  dhe iken te gjithe me vrap

----------


## Luledelja

bingo7 po nuk lujte nuk fito

----------

